# Clean joke of the day



## Mari (Nov 30, 2008)

I did not know there was such a thing but I was looking for something to cheer myself up (and anyone else who needs cheering). :heart: Mari



> A certain retired man volunteers to entertain patients in nursing homes and hospitals, and usually takes his portable keyboard along.
> 
> At one particular outing, he told some jokes and sang some funny songs at patients' bedsides.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Marie   As you know, I appreciate the jokes!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2008)

Good one


----------



## NicNak (Nov 30, 2008)

haahahahahahhahah, my goodness!  Thanks Mari!  I got a big chuckle out of that one!


----------

